
Love Letter to jQuery - Brendinooo
http://madebymike.com.au//writing/love-letter-to-jquery
======
moonlighter
"I love ... your chain able methods that keep me wanting more." That's what I
loved about jQuery, and one of the reasons I despised having to work with
Dojo, who was an unpredictable mess. Some methods were chain able, other's
weren't, and you just never knew which ones.

